# ABT's and Moinks for Dinner



## veryolddog (May 25, 2013)

I got ambitious today and prepared some Moinks and ABT's for dinner. I had decided already that I was going to start the smoker today because we have received over the last two days, 11 inches of rain. I had thought for sure that I might have wet pellets and wanted to run the Yoder so that I could test that situation. Sure enough, the Yoder started up and reached temperature at 250 degrees where I wanted to slow cook them until crisp.

I did not purchase the Yoder Cover for this unit but I purchased one at Lowes for about $45.00. It does keep the water out and that's the name of the game.

So here are the ABT's and the Moinks getting ready to meet the Yoder.













2013-05-25 13.44.55.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Got to have a little champagne to start off the Memorial Day Weekend.













2013-05-25 14.42.20.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Here they are placed on the new Q-Mat from A-MAZE-N Products.













2013-05-25 15.00.36.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






Here they are just off of the grill after 2 hours nice and crisp.













2013-05-25 17.10.04.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013


















2013-05-25 17.10.21.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






And here they are plated: 3 Moinks and one nice ABT with a nice salad with my wife's parmesean cheese dressing.













2013-05-25 17.52.19.jpg



__ veryolddog
__ May 25, 2013






I am really glad that I did not have to deal with wet pellets and clogged augers as I have heard stories on this forum. I really like this Yoder. I know its smaller than you guys with the 640 but this is really the perfect size for me and wife and for our family. It just seems like the more that I operate the Yoder, the better it gets and, of course, I am getting more familiar with how it works. Tomorrow, I may be making ribs or we will be going out for dinner at the Adobe Cafe here in town. Vets that can show an ID card get 1/2 price on the dinner price for two. It's time for Margaritas. So when I fill up the pellet hopper, I will know how many pellets that I used for playing around.

Have a great Memorial Day weekend,

Ed


----------



## seenred (May 25, 2013)

Looks delicious, Ed!  Very nicely done, sir!  I'm glad to hear the Yoder is turning out to be everything you hoped it would be.

Red


----------

